# My Shop Made Plane Phase



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I posted these planes several years ago on a different account ,but for the benefit of the newer members i will update that post.

I have had a chance to use them on several projects and they perform very well.

They were all made from magazine articles in woodworking magazines. 

I made 5 block planes ,3 smoothing planes,2 wooden prototypes and one metal one, and one spokeshave. 

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice Herb. That's one of the items on my to-do list.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb,

Just plain beautiful! I love hand planes and have refurbished dozens of Stanley planes. I have not gotten to making my own, yet, but one day I will.

I can't tell from the photos, but what did you use as plane irons? One looks like it might have a Stanley Sweetheart marking but the photo is not clear. 

If you have the construction plans and are willing to share, I would like to file them away for future use.

Regardless, they are sweet.

Bill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Esquisite...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well Herb. it would appear that when you have a phase, you really have a phase. 

Outstanding workmanship on the planes. #3 or #4 in size? How are they when put to wood? I do have a soft spot for handplanes and spokeshaves.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Well Herb. it would appear that when you have a phase, you really have a phase.
> 
> Outstanding workmanship on the planes. #3 or #4 in size? How are they when put to wood? I do have a soft spot for handplanes and spokeshaves.


Can I get an "Amen"?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Herb,
> 
> Just plain beautiful! I love hand planes and have refurbished dozens of Stanley planes. I have not gotten to making my own, yet, but one day I will.
> 
> ...


Yep,Stanley Sweetheart.
You have a good eye there ,Bill, I got the plane irons and chipbreakers off E-bay. also got the steel for the smoothing plane there too.

The smoothing plane is a Norris style infill plane. There are several plans and instructions on the web, The Norris was a British CO. and they made them From the late 1800's up to WWII and then converted to the war effort and went out of business shortly afterwards, I think. The blade adjustment is by tapping with a small hammer. The knurled knob was the most expensive part,it alone cost $11.00 + shipping. I did all the metalwork with a grinder a hacksaw and a file,and drilled the holes with a drill press. It took several days to complete.

The blade for the spokeshave is a Dewalt 735 dull blade. When I tried to drill it with a HSS bit it rounded the bit over. So went on line and found out to anneal it I had to heat it cherry red,( didn't say what kind of cherry). and cool it in sand or kitty litter. It took 3 tries before I got it soft enough to drill and tap. Then I had to heat it up again and quench it in oil to temper it. Seemed to work. It got hard again. Then I honed it to sharpen it.
Once you start making them you get addicted, they are really fun to make.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Can I get an "Amen"?


several of them...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Another piece of art!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Well Herb. it would appear that when you have a phase, you really have a phase.
> 
> Outstanding workmanship on the planes. #3 or #4 in size? How are they when put to wood? I do have a soft spot for handplanes and spokeshaves.


Bill, I am not sure what # it relates to ,is that designation size,or weight,or ??? But the plans in the magazine didn't list a #.

Yeah, I am a production guy at heart,when I start making things it is in bunches, and when I make a jig I hate to just use it once,LOL.
The reason I made the 2 wooden smoothing planes was to see if I could make the metal one. After I finished those I decided i was ready to try the steel one. Originally I was going to use brass for the side pieces and everything else but the bottom, but it was like $85. for the material. So I just used steel. 

Herb


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Those are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kklowell said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful!


way too nice to use...
My birthday is coming up Herb.....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb.. the "#" is ment as what number, 3 or 4. which for all intents and purposes is kinda generic. A 4 being somewhere between 8 and 10" long, a 3 can be somewhere around 7 to 9 inches long. Neither is set in stone.. more of a reference point than anything else. 

I'm with Bill on this one,,, on my bucket list!! I'd be tickled if mine turned out as well!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

gotta use em, gotta use em, gotta use em....

its in the rule book!!!!!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> gotta use em, gotta use em, gotta use em....
> 
> its in the rule book!!!!!!!


I have been using them the block plane and the spokeshave work good. 
The wooden smoothing planes are a tad light, but they do work good on light cuts in soft wood. The metal one is a beast, it hogs off material like a dirt mover. The weight alone makes it awesome. The shavings aren't measured in thousands, more like inches...LOL

Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You are an amazing craftsman, Herb. Beautiful work.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> gotta use em, gotta use em, gotta use em....
> 
> its in the rule book!!!!!!!


Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I pick them up at flea markets and yard sales when the price is reasonable. I am always on the lookout for them, even for parts. 

I love the wooden planes (for some things...). My best buy was a 24" wooden body Keen Kutter jointer plane. I paid $20 for it and use it constantly. It was made around 1875 and is adjusted, as Herb mentioned, with very light hammer taps.

When a seller tries to gouge the prices ("it's a good collector piece") I tell them that I am not collecting, but buying to use. It always seems to confuse them, well, most anyway! Some just smile and lower the price.

Bill


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice! What is the wood and finish ? Is there a problem keeping the bottoms flat ?

Buck


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

What do you do in your spare time


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Ghidrah said:


> Another piece of art!


I agree with you, Ronald. It would be a pity to use them for woodworking.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

:no:Hello Herb! Those Planes are wonderful. They do not get any better as far as I am concerned! Did You just start out on Your own, or did You learn? I don't think it would make a difference however You tackled it, The passion was there, and it wouldn't matter, It needed to make an appearance! Those are EYE Candy!!! It doesn't get any better than That:dance3::dance3:


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

+1 They belong in a showcase with spotlights on them!


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Sharp looking planes. Very good job.

John Bradshaw [email protected]


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW...Nice...beautiful...

Inspiration


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Herb-meister, This makes me proud to be able to call you a friend. You have exhibited some beautiful work here! Your dimensional proportioning is truly a work of art and your color contrasts look SUPER NICE!

Thanks for sharing this with us!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Work of art! and Very useful!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

dutchman 46 said:


> :no:Hello Herb! Those Planes are wonderful. They do not get any better as far as I am concerned! Did You just start out on Your own, or did You learn? I don't think it would make a difference however You tackled it, The passion was there, and it wouldn't matter, It needed to make an appearance! Those are EYE Candy!!! It doesn't get any better than That:dance3::dance3:


Howard,
I just saw them in a magazine and they showed how to make them so I read the article and thought that would be fun to make.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

BOjr said:


> Very nice! What is the wood and finish ? Is there a problem keeping the bottoms flat ?
> 
> Buck


Buck,
The spokeshave is cherry.the block planes is tigerwood and ash,the wooden smoothing planes are Zebra wood, ash and purple heart. The steel plane ,the tote is Cairo walnut. The finish is water based Poly,and I haven't had a problem with wear on the bases yet as I haven't used them that much. But occasionally there are times when the only tool to do the job is a hand plane. I probably used the spokeshave the most.

Herb


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You do good work, Herb. I give you high praise from a tool junkie. My only experience with plane making is that I made a finger (violin makers) plane once. I agree, they are fun to make.


----------

